
Russian Hackers Reach US Utility Control Rooms, Homeland Security Officials Say - jumelles
https://www.wsj.com/articles/russian-hackers-reach-u-s-utility-control-rooms-homeland-security-officials-say-1532388110
======
nomel
Here's some previous research by Homeland Security [1] showing that generators
can be destroyed remotely, from 2007.

[1]
[http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/09/26/power.at.risk/index.html](http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/09/26/power.at.risk/index.html)

------
crb002
Just imagine how may U.S. companies they have back doored in India.

